# Dshoe's Cube Timer Out Now



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello all, my app, Dshoe's Cube Timer is out now! $0.99 USD







Time yourself anytime, anywhere with Cube Timer, a fully functional puzzle cube timer.

Cube Timer features:
-A large button to start and stop the timer.
-A text box dedicated for setting an inspection time before a solve.
-A random scramble is generated before each solve.
-To generate a new scramble you can also shake your device.
-A table that records five solves and calculates your average time.
-A reset button that resets all times back to 00:00.00
-A plus 2 seconds button

Never has timing your speedsolve on-the-go been so easy!

More features are to come. 













An update is in the works and should be sent to apple tomorrow that will fix a few things and allow the user to reset the last solve they did on the average avoiding accidental pressing of the button.

EDIT

Hello all, as of today the cube timer 1.1 update is out featuring an improved scrambler and the ability to reset the last time you did in your average without resetting all the times.


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 30, 2010)

I already have a different one, and I don't want to pay for a second one.


----------



## DavidSanders (Jan 30, 2010)

How much is it?


----------



## MichaelP. (Jan 30, 2010)

A dollar.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 30, 2010)

yup 0.99 cents as MichaelP says ill add it to the OP


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2010)

well, you have F2 F2 in the scramble in the first screenshot. That means no one should every pay anything for that app. If you are going to code something this big, at least make sure everything works like it should.


----------



## Nick A (Jan 30, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> well, you have F2 F2 in the scramble in the first screenshot. That means no one should every pay anything for that app. If you are going to code something this big, at least make sure everything works like it should.




Good job with the app, I will probably download soon.


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 30, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> well, you have F2 F2 in the scramble in the first screenshot. That means no one should every pay anything for that app. If you are going to code something this big, at least make sure everything works like it should.



oh crapola i have no idea why its like that i put in a check system that will be fixed asap

EDIT
wait, thats on the next line your supposed to go left to right then down, sorry but the code is working correctly, i suppose i could make a check to see if the top move matches the lower one but i dont see much of a point in that.

if anyone else thinks i should change that please give feedback and i will do so


----------



## PatrickJameson (Jan 30, 2010)

zeroxorxdiexskater said:


> EDIT
> wait, thats on the next line your supposed to go left to right then down, sorry but the code is working correctly, i suppose i could make a check to see if the top move matches the lower one but i dont see much of a point in that.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 30, 2010)

uh... I know how to read it. The 2nd line goes:

"F2 D' L2 D' *F2 F2* U2 R D R"

sorry :/


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Jan 30, 2010)

masterofthebass said:


> uh... I know how to read it. The 2nd line goes:
> 
> "F2 D' L2 D' *F2 F2* U2 R D R"
> 
> sorry :/



my mistake i didnt see that, ill get to work on that right away i cant seem to figure out why it did that its unusual, i will work on it though

EDIT

this is a problem and im working on fixing it, im truly surprised because i have done countless solves with this and never encountered a double move. ive never dealt with something like a scrambler so i will continue to improve on it.

EDIT

Im doing some more testing but 99% sure i fixed the scrambler issue, after about 30 solves there were no double moves, the update should be available within a few days


----------



## zeroxorxdiexskater (Feb 4, 2010)

Hello all, as of today the cube timer 1.1 update is out featuring an improved scrambler and the ability to reset the last time you did in your average without resetting all the times.


----------

